# Eleaf Lemo (Kayfun style RTA)



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

Surprised I haven't seen talk of the Eleaf Lemo (sorry if I missed it).




It's a Kayfun-like original product that retails under $50!

http://www.eleafworld.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=148

Reviews seem solid...

(Sorry it's Busardo)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (17/10/14)

It is weird! I haven't heard anything myself. Thanks for the info @r0gue z0mbie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (17/10/14)

This is a very nice rta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

It is nice. And personally I'd rather pay R700 for an original product than a clone of something for R400.


----------



## Riddle (17/10/14)

Not too shabby ... looks stylish as well


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/10/14)

Here's a more upbeat and in-depth video on the Lemo, definitely want to get one.
Hybriding onto the eVic Supreme is a winner too, I know the kayfun gap on those has a lot of people unhappy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/10/14)

Look at the difference in Airflow!







Not my hand, btw  definitely going to order a Lemo to use on my eVic Supreme

Also the lemo is 23mm and has a glass tank.

I'd recommend a 1.1 ohm coil on it if it's being used on an eVic Supreme, that way you have the full power range to play with.


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hybriding onto the eVic Supreme is a winner too, I know the kayfun gap on those has a lot of people unhappy.[/MEDIA]



Quite a few minutes into this video, after a lot of blah blah blah, the guy has one on the Supreme. Looks very nice.

It's where I first saw it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

It's available locally for R1000, they can keep it, can get _three_ good Kayfun clones for that money!


----------



## Dr Phil (18/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It's available locally for R1000, they can keep it, can get _three_ good Kayfun clones for that money!


A R1000 is way to much would rather get a Russian 91% clone my next buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (19/10/14)

costs here in Germany +/- 30 Euros. Was considering it myself as a to go device (not gonna shed tears if lost...). Why dont u guys rather order it in Germany or UK....u would end up at around 500 Rands spent. Then its definitely better then a Kayfun clone. Btw, the reviews in the german FB groups is very good on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

Tom said:


> costs here in Germany +/- 30 Euros. Was considering it myself as a to go device (not gonna shed tears if lost...). Why dont u guys rather order it in Germany or UK....u would end up at around 500 Rands spent. Then its definitely better then a Kayfun clone. Btw, the reviews in the german FB groups is very good on this



Agg until our post office crisis is sorted, theres no point.

A director was supposed to go to England, and he has a home there, so I was going to have one delivered there.

But he has moved the trip to January, so I'm going to have to wait.

I'm actually sure I will still get it quicker with the latter option than trying to bring it in with our postal service.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/10/14)

I'm, getting one from the states for $50.00 including shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (31/10/14)

Would anyone be interested in a group buy on this?


----------



## Dr Phil (31/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Would anyone be interested in a group buy on this?


I would buddy but just took delivery of my orcid V3. But dame that RTA looks nice


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (31/10/14)

Im up for sourceing?


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (31/10/14)

I dont know if that is a word. Lol


----------



## Silverbear (31/10/14)

I am fortunate to have one these beauts, and it vapes like a champ. Many will call it a Kayfun clone, but NO, like the Russain is a Kayfun style original RTA the Lemo is the same. I am running it @ 1.1ohm on my Cana Mod and it rocks in all three VTF. I can highly recommend this RTA.

I have a couple of Kayfun clones and the Lemo out performs all of them by a mile. I prefer the airflow and the tank capacity is bigger than a kayfun. The big plus for me personally is it does not leak through the fill scew like the kayfun does. (well my clones anyway, can not speak for an original.)

My only concern is the big Pyrex glass tank, it is a lot of glass that can break if dropped or knocked over.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (31/10/14)

Where did tou buy it from @Silverbear


----------



## Silverbear (31/10/14)

A gift from eciggies.co.za to try out, but I am sure if the demand is right eciggies would be prepared to bring some in, not sure of the price though.

For the MODs, this is not a vendor punt, I am responding as a normal member to a question. But if you do not agree, feel free to remove this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Silverbear said:


> A gift from eciggies.co.za to try out, but I am sure if the demand is right eciggies would be prepared to bring some in, not sure of the price though.
> 
> For the MODs, this is not a vendor punt, I am responding as a normal member to a question. But if you do not agree, feel free to remove this post.


Lol, I am sure it will be ok....I was just checking their site to help out, but not there - as you point out.


----------



## free3dom (1/11/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Where did tou buy it from @Silverbear



Can get it local at VapeShop for R1000:
http://vapeshop.co.za/ismoka-en/lemo-atomizer-kayfun-rba-subohm#all


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (1/11/14)

Thanks very much for the info! I will mail eciggies for some details.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Can get it local at VapeShop for R1000:
> http://vapeshop.co.za/ismoka-en/lemo-atomizer-kayfun-rba-subohm#all



That price is double the dollar price.

Vape shop's calculator is borked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

@Silverbear its an original product.

For that reason alone I'd buy this tank over any clone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear (1/11/14)

This thread is going to need to be moved to the vendor forum for me to continue to answers these questions. Do not want the Mods fineing me.


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Silverbear said:


> This thread is going to need to be moved to the vendor forum for me to continue to answers these questions. Do not want the Mods fineing me.


Just start a new thread in your forum tagging the peeps involved here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/14)

@Silverbear, I think starting a new thread would be the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

